# Trainingsgebiet in Giessen?!



## BigMac (2. Juni 2002)

Hoi auch!... 

arbeitsbedingt zieh ich in ungefähr einem monat nach Giessen und somit wieder ein kleines stück weiter weg von dem schönen taunus mit dem feldberg, limes und winterstein   

meine frage ist nun, wo gibt es in giessen und umgeung gutes gelände für cc-training?!.. sowas in der richtung von winterstein, wo man mal abends schnell hoch kann und wieder runter. ich arbeite zwar schon länger in giessen, war da aber eigentlich nur äusserst selten mit dem bike unterwegs.

danke für tipps!


----------



## bob (3. Juni 2002)

tach BigMäc,

also das Lahntal Richtung Wetzlar ist zum rumrollen prima.

Von da aus kannst Du auch rechts und links die "Berge" hoch, wie Du willst. (Empfehlung: an der Lahnmühle bei Naunheim gibts nen Lecker Cappuccino, in Naunheim ist ne gute Eisdiele, ebenso in Heuchelheim.)

Die härtere Tour wär z.B. den Dünsberg hoch.

In Giessen direkt kenn ich mich Streckentechnisch nicht so gut aus, da kann dir der ContraGravity eher helfen, der ist aus Giessen.

Mail mal, ab wann und wo Du zu finden bist, vielleicht läßt sich mal ne Runde zusammen organisieren.)

Grüße

Bob


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigMac (3. Juni 2002)

hoi bob...

lahntal richtung wetzlar, dünsberg.. kenn ich alles gar nicht. muss ich mich wohl dann mal umschauen oder wir fahrne mal gemeinsam 

ContraGravity werd ich mal anschreiben.. danke für den tipp.

ich bin so ab mitte/ende juli fest in gießen,.. bisher arbeite ich da nur.. aber man kann sich ja auch schon mal vorher treffen...


----------



## bob (5. Juni 2002)

können wir machen, müssen wir aber möglichst kurzfristig ausmachen, da ich meistens arbeitstechnisch ziemlich eingespannt bin und nicht lang im Voraus planen kann.

Mit Contra wollte ich auch mal fahren, haben es aber noch nicht geschafft 

Meld Dich einfach mal per PM wenn Du Zeit hast.

Grüße

Bob


----------



## Sleipnir74 (4. Juli 2002)

Hallo Jungs,

komme aus Wetzlar und kenne ein paar super Touren um Wetzlar (Siebenmühlental und Kinzenbacher Forst). Wenn Ihr Lust habt, meldet Euch und dann machen wir einen Termin für einen Ride aus.

Fahre so ziemlich jeden Tag. Bin also relativ flexibel. 

Gruß
Henning


----------



## Drunkendownhill (13. Februar 2009)

Guden alle zusammen !!!!
da gibts auch noch den Schiffenberg wo man prima fahren kann!
Komme aus Rodheim Bieber und wir haben in Fellingshausen den Dünsberg ist eine Prima Location für vieles!!

MTB hoch und durch viele Trails wieder runter !
DH strecke am Dünsberg!
Kleine Gaststädte am Oberen Berg Gipfel mit lecker Spezialitäten !!
Letztes Jahr war hier am Dünsberg auch der MTB Marathon !


----------



## mr-Lambo (18. Februar 2009)

Ich empfehle die Tour Gießen-Dünsberg-Aartalsee-Bischoffen-Angelburg und zurück. Bin ich als Student oft gefahren. Sind je nachdem 80 - 100 Km.

Zum Aartalssee hoch gibt es einige Trails. Dauer bis zum Artalsee knapp über eine Stunde. zurück ca. 45 Minuten.

Am Dünsberg alleine kamm man Stunden lang gurken, bis man alle Trails gefahren hat.
Kurze Trainingsrunde: ca. 70 Minuten: Am Lahnradweg nach Wetzlar und zurück.

Andere gute Tour: Übert Wettenberg nach Richtung Salzböden. Von hier aus kommt man auch wieder zum Aartalsee, wenn man möchte.

Generell fand ich die Touren Nordwestlich von Gießen immer sehr gut. Allerdings: Zum winterstein ist es knapp eine Stunde bit dem Rad, wenn man über Butzbach fährt. Was auch sehr schön ist: Über Langgöns, Kleeberg usw. zum Limes und den Limes bis zum winterstein fahren. Da geht es richtig zur Sache.


----------



## plz.die.thx.bye (26. Februar 2009)

also ich komme aus der Nähe von Butzbach und wollte mit nem Kumpel sowieso mal zum Dünsberg. Also könnte man das ja mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour verbinden oder so, weil bei uns gibts nicht sehr viele Gleichgesinnte.


Gruß


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2010)

...vorher das Lahntal gefahren, Dünsberg hoch + runter und übers hintere Lahntal wieder zurück. Ist derzeit meine abendliche Strecke.

Schiffenberg kenne ich von früher noch ganz gut als ich noch in Gießen gewohnt habe, aber auf dem Land sind die Möglichkeiten eben wesentlich größer. Muß aber die gegend auch erst noch "auskundschaften".


----------



## Der Kassenwart (5. November 2010)

respekt, daß ihr einen acht jahre alten thread wieder ausgebuddelt habt.
hoffentlich liest der originalfragesteller noch mit.

mein cc-tourentipp: trail ab bootshaus längs der lahn über badenburg ri lollar, auf den lollarkopf, runter u dann rüber zum hangelstein über eine hübsch geschwungene fußgängerbrücke in höhe 3.stock, darunter zwei sich kreuzende autobahnen. sollte man gesehen haben. und vom aussichtspunkt am "hangelsteinbalkon" hat man einen gigantischen blick auf die beiden burgen mit dünse im hintergrund.
alles recht trailig, aber mit flow u einigen technischen schmankerln.
fahr ich morgen wieder


----------

